# Two little beauties... (photos)



## JulesRules (2 February 2015)

We met these two little beauties yesterday, and have paid our donation to Cat's Protection. They will be coming to live with us in 10 days (we are going away for a few days so cannot have them until we get back) 

The tabby and white is Kiki and the torti and white is Dee. 

They are 8 months old and originally homed via Cats protection as tiny kittens. They had to be returned as a family member had a bad allergy to them. They were very friendly and purry, and came straight to us for a fuss when we met them.

Can't wait to get them home  I hope Ava (the dog) will like her two new sisters. I suspect she will be very excited to meet them as she is missing Tommy dreadfully since we lost him a few weeks ago.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 February 2015)

They're lovely.


----------



## Shady (2 February 2015)

oh JR , they are lovely, so nice to get two , i always try and do that,  my first ever rescue was a siamese, lordy ! i didn't what had hit me , a few years later i rescued 2 Orientals from a woman who's very posh house they had totally trashed, it was great that they had each other and they enjoyed trashing my house too. i'm sure Ava will love them and get a few hisses until they are used to her, best of luck to you, lovely thing to do.x


----------



## Honey08 (3 February 2015)

Aw, best of luck to you all.  Bet you wish you weren't going away now!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 February 2015)

Gorgeous.  Dee is very pretty and Kiki looks like she's going to be a chatterbox!


----------



## JulesRules (12 February 2015)

We collected them last night. We locked the dog in the kitchen while we let them explore for a bit and Dee even sat on my OH's knee while I was at the yard.

We put them up in the spare room withthe door open and access to two cats beds, food and a litter later on whilst we let the dog come and sit with us and left them there when we went to bed.

Woke up in the middle of the night and two cats cuddled on our feet! They climbed on us and had a purr this morning, but when we got up they went to sit under our bed and have been there for most of the day in hiding. 

Leaving them too it for now. I'm sure they will get braver in a few days.

The dog has watched them through the glass door and saw Dee come down the stairs first thing this morning without too much over excitement so fingers crossed.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2015)

What a good start. They'll soon get their confidence.


----------



## numptynoelle (12 February 2015)

Love the names, now _don't go breaking my heart_ by failing to post more updates, they are gorgeous :biggrin3:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 February 2015)

What a nice pair of footwarmers!  Hopefully they'll become more confident very quickly so you can get snapping so we can see more pics.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2015)

JulesRules said:



			We met these two little beauties yesterday, and have paid our donation to Cat's Protection. They will be coming to live with us in 10 days (we are going away for a few days so cannot have them until we get back) 

The tabby and white is Kiki and the torti and white is Dee. 

They are 8 months old and originally homed via Cats protection as tiny kittens. They had to be returned as a family member had a bad allergy to them. They were very friendly and purry, and came straight to us for a fuss when we met them.

Can't wait to get them home  I hope Ava (the dog) will like her two new sisters. I suspect she will be very excited to meet them as she is missing Tommy dreadfully since we lost him a few weeks ago. 


















Click to expand...

Absolutely gorgeous- well done giving them a new home.


----------

